# Looking for input on Possible smoker purhase



## fishwrestler (Dec 13, 2012)

Good evening I am looking for input on a possible trailer smoker purchase.

This unit is 16 foot tow behind smoker 6 cooking racks 8 feet long 1 foot wide all on rotisserie. Hot box with 3 shelves. Wood storage. 8' x 18" Fire box. It has propane port for propane injection to help with start up.
Trailer fits a 2 inch ball, and has new tires.

This unit is for sale locally

I am going to take it for a test burn on Saturday. Does anyone have any idea of the maker or experience with this type of smoker. Any and all input is appreciated. Also what kind of value would you put on this unit.

Appreciate all input

Robert













smoker side view.jpg



__ fishwrestler
__ Dec 13, 2012


















firebox view.jpg



__ fishwrestler
__ Dec 13, 2012


















grates.JPG



__ fishwrestler
__ Dec 13, 2012


















warming box.jpg



__ fishwrestler
__ Dec 13, 2012


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 14, 2012)

Never seen one. But it looks like a beast of a rig.


----------



## 3montes (Dec 14, 2012)

Looks like it could be homemade. Hard to tell for sure. If one of the major manufactureres made it there name would be on it somewhere. Looks like a beast though. Do you cater? Do you need something that big or is it just whats available? Hard to put a value could be anywhere from 4 to 6 grand??

I bought a trailer rig last summer. My criteria was I wanted as much built onto the trailer as possible. I didn't wsant to pull a smoker and a whole pick up bed full of stuff to go with it.

Mine was buily by a fab guy down in Texas. It's a 24X60 with a warmer. Has two propane fryers built onto it for doing turkeys, sweet corn boils or whatever. Has a large prep table not just shelves but a prep table built onto it as well. A large wood bin and enough space to tie down 3 coolers. Also has storage underneath the prep table that is lockable and big enough to hold plastic bins with all my restaraunt pans and other utensils needed for cooking. I love this rig and don't know what else I could ask for. I have fed over 100 people off this rig easily.













tank40.jpg



__ 3montes
__ Dec 14, 2012


















tank41.jpg



__ 3montes
__ Dec 14, 2012


















tank39.jpg



__ 3montes
__ Dec 14, 2012


----------



## 3montes (Dec 14, 2012)

I forgot to mention, Make sure the propane assist has all the safety features for shut off in the event the fire goes out the gas shuts off. If not they can be wicked ass dangerous. If it's homemade it most likely dosen't have this. Even some of the big manufactureres don't do this so be careful.


----------



## bruno994 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thats one helluva a rig 3montes!  Fishwrestler...it looks similiar to a Cadillac Cooker.  If you need that amount of space and have a place to park it, and can get it at the price you want, then go for it.  I think you'll love the rotisserie setup, never heard anything bad about them. 

Here is a look at Cadillac Cookers, they have a similiar setup with the rotisserie...http://www.cadillaccookers.com/


----------



## fishwrestler (Dec 15, 2012)

Well thanks to the internet and a site called waybackmachine I was able to find out that this unit was made by a company called [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Austin National Smokers [/font]out of [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Brownsburg,[/font][/font][/font][/font] Indiana. from what i read online this company was doing great and then got out in front of itself before closing it's doors and left some people very unhappy when orders did not materialize and deposit did not get returned,. Here is the link to their old site

www.austinnationalsmokers.com, because it is archived, not all the photos are their , but I was able to find this unit and it had a price of about

$7,000 back in 2004. Here is the link,  [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][color=cc0000]8' Rotisserie Barbeque Pit Smoker[/color][/font] to the actual unit nice to see the whole unit is built out of 1/4 material.

Thank you all for the input I will post back after I do a test smoke in it today.

Robert


jarjarchef said:


> Never seen one. But it looks like a beast of a rig.


Yeah she is a beast. I will know more after my test smoke today.


3montes said:


> Looks like it could be homemade. Hard to tell for sure. If one of the major manufactureres made it there name would be on it somewhere. Looks like a beast though. Do you cater? Do you need something that big or is it just whats available? Hard to put a value could be anywhere from 4 to 6 grand??
> 
> I bought a trailer rig last summer. My criteria was I wanted as much built onto the trailer as possible. I didn't wsant to pull a smoker and a whole pick up bed full of stuff to go with it.
> 
> ...


 Nice Rig because my dad fabricates I can add onto this. Thanks for the input.


bruno994 said:


> Thats one helluva a rig 3montes!  Fishwrestler...it looks similiar to a Cadillac Cooker.  If you need that amount of space and have a place to park it, and can get it at the price you want, then go for it.  I think you'll love the rotisserie setup, never heard anything bad about them.
> 
> Here is a look at Cadillac Cookers, they have a similiar setup with the rotisserie...http://www.cadillaccookers.com/


Yeah as first I thought is might be. Thank you for the input.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 15, 2012)

sweet


----------



## fishwrestler (Dec 15, 2012)

Well I own it now :)


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 17, 2012)

Congrats on the new toy!!!!

Looking forward to all kinds of mouth watering Q to be coming off it soon....


----------



## hagisan (Dec 17, 2012)

Congrats Fishwrestler!  I had taken a look at this smoker when it was on CL.  Good luck with your new toy.  Looking forward to some pics of your food.


----------



## fishwrestler (Dec 18, 2012)

jarjarchef said:


> Congrats on the new toy!!!!
> 
> Looking forward to all kinds of mouth watering Q to be coming off it soon....


I will try and remember to take pictures.


Hagisan said:


> Congrats Fishwrestler!  I had taken a look at this smoker when it was on CL.  Good luck with your new toy.  Looking forward to some pics of your food.


Did you ever take it for a test? I never say it on craigslist until after i called when i saw a for sale sign on it. Then i found the Craigslist posting. Just an FYI he came way down on the price :)


----------



## smoking b (Dec 19, 2012)

Congrats! I would like to build a trailer unit eventually... You'll be finding all kinds of excuses to be smoking everything you can get your hands on!


----------

